# suction camera mount test *video*



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

check it out people, I just got in my suction camera mount (basically a 6" industrial suction cup w/pump mated to a manfrotto head)
i made a little test video with my b14 sentra
50mb, 2min long
http://www.indianguy.com/mount.wmv
please save it to your hard drive first then watch, i guarentee you wont be able to stream it (bitrate is greater than the 1.5mbit upload on the webserver)

just in case you ask:
cheapo sunpro tachometer
alpine 7897 head unit
valentine1 radar
cheapo 15$ jcwhitney racing pedals


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

At least it's a fast server (averaging 130KB/sec so far). I certainly wouldn't try pulling that on a dialup!


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I would be easier if it was .mpg


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

MPG wouldn't take up less space than that for decent quality video.

That's...interesting. I love the soundtrack, especially at the beginning.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i love my cable connection , im dl it at 400 KB/s


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
100kb download. Not too shaby. What camera did you use, and what movie editing software. The footage is crisp. If only regular home videos could look that way.

Seth


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

nice man... love the soundtrac.. cant beat o fortuna from carmina burana..


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

sethwas: sony dcr-pc100, adobe premiere for editing and adobe after effects for video exporting (premiere wont export 16:9 footage to 4:3 with blackbars, atleast to my knowledge)

my92ser: oh ya i love carmina burana, one of my favorite dramatic pieces


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Very cool video.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

It's pretty nice. I want to start making some home made vids kinda like that one. I got some nice ideas. Can you send me some pics or post them of the mount and the kind of camera you were using. How much and where did ya get the mount. I've been trying to find one.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That's freakin' awesome,  .


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

BlueEnyaMix:
camera (sony dcr-pc100) i bought it about 1-2 yrs ago, so they have updated versions of course (pc120BT namely)









Mount is a "The Gripper" 6" suction cup with 3025 manfrotto head for 94$ at http://shop.store.yahoo.com/cinemasupplies/carmounts.html









(holds VERY well on relatively flat surfaces)


----------

